
Chip Startups Abandon Moore’s Law - gasull
http://gigaom.com/2008/01/30/startups-abandon-moores-law/
======
aswanson
Ubicom, a _12-year-old startup_ .... ?

------
DabAsteroid
_Many consumer chips targeted at consumer applications, like those above,
don’t have to be that fast. Other types of chips that don’t require speed as a
differentiator, such as power management chips or RF chips that have antenna
modifications, are also viable targets for older manufacturing processes._

It's the _long tail_ of lithography.

